# Uitzending gemist

## Prapi

Hey mensen!

Even een vraagje. Ik zou graag uitzending gemist willen kijken op mijn gentoo-bak. Ik heb dus netjes mplayer geinstalleerd en ook realplayer (flash had ik al in mozilla), maar het wil nog steeds niet lukken. Hij zegt namelijk nog steeds dat ik een plugin mis  :Sad: 

Wat moet ik nog meer installen?

EDIT: Net ook de mplayerplug-in geinstalleerd en deze met dit commando in de /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins directory gestopt:

```
ln -s /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/mplayerplug-in.so mplayerplug-in.so
```

Dit heb ik ook met de xpt gedaan, maar nog steeds geen succes :S

----------

## Justmyself

Heb je de chmod wel goed staan of misschien moet je daarna in je browser wel kiezen: 

search for plugins ofzo dat is ook vaak het geval

----------

## BlackEdder

Ikzelf gebruik epiphany met de totem plugin. De plugin zelf werkt niet, maar dan kan ik rechtsklikken en copy location doen. Vervolgens open ik een terminal en doe mplayer <location> mplayer speelt hem dan verder goed af (en dan kan je ook -dumpstream doen om hem te saven)

----------

## Rainmaker

Dit was inderdaad een heel gedoe om dat uit te zoeken...

Volgens mij was de oplossing mplayerplug-in te instaleren met de "wmp" USE flag.

Bij mij werkt uitzendinggemist gewoon goed.

Dit zijn mijn USE flags:

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.50  USE="divx firefox gtk mplayer-bin nls quicktime realmedia wmp -gmedia -seamonkey" LINGUAS="nl -cs -da -de -en_US -es -fr -hu -it -ja -ko -nb -pl -pt_BR -ru -se -sk -tr -wa -zh_CN" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-2.0.0.12  USE="-restrict-javascript" LINGUAS="nl -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 9,621 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p25993-r1  USE="X aac aalib alsa cpudetection directfb dvd encode esd gif gtk iconv jpeg libcaca lzo mad mmx mmxext mp3 opengl png quicktime rar real sdl sse sse2 ssse3 truetype unicode vorbis xscreensaver xv -3dnow -3dnowext -a52 (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cdparanoia -color-console -custom-cflags -debug -dga -doc -dts -dv -dvb -enca -fbcon -ftp -ggi -ipv6 -jack -joystick -ladspa -lirc -live -md5sum -mp2 -musepack -nas -nemesi -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -radio -rtc -samba -speex -srt (-svga) -teletext -tga -theora -tivo -v4l -v4l2 (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvid -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 7,981 kB 
```

----------

## _Tina

is het mogelijk om mplayerplug te installeren in ff3.0 met xulrunner  :Question:   :Question: 

```

                 from Source/plugin.cpp:37:

Source/nsIScriptableMplayerPlugin.h:28:60: error: macro "NS_DEFINE_STATIC_IID_ACCESSOR" requires 2 arguments, but only 1 given

Source/nsIScriptableMplayerPlugin.h:123:64: error: macro "NS_DEFINE_STATIC_IID_ACCESSOR" requires 2 arguments, but only 1 given

include/pluginbase.h:55: warning: 'class nsPluginInstanceBase' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

/usr/include/xulrunner/stable/nsISupportsBase.h:66: warning: 'class nsISupports' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

/usr/include/xulrunner/stable/nsCycleCollector.h:53: warning: 'struct nsCycleCollectionLanguageRuntime' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

/usr/include/xulrunner/stable/nsCycleCollector.h:74: warning: 'struct nsCycleCollectionJSRuntime' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

Source/nsIScriptableMplayerPlugin.h:28: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'NS_DEFINE_STATIC_IID_ACCESSOR' with no type

Source/nsIScriptableMplayerPlugin.h:31: error: expected ';' before 'virtual'

Source/nsIScriptableMplayerPlugin.h:25: warning: 'class nsIScriptableWMPPlugin' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

Source/nsIScriptableMplayerPlugin.h:123: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'NS_DEFINE_STATIC_IID_ACCESSOR' with no type

Source/nsIScriptableMplayerPlugin.h:126: error: expected ';' before 'virtual'

Source/nsIScriptableMplayerPlugin.h:120: warning: 'class nsIScriptableMplayerPlugin' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

/usr/include/xulrunner/stable/nsIClassInfo.h:29: warning: 'class nsIClassInfo' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

Source/nsScriptablePeer.h:56: warning: 'class nsClassInfoMixin' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

Source/nsScriptablePeer.h: In member function 'virtual nsresult nsClassInfoMixin::GetImplementationLanguage(PRUint32*)':

Source/nsScriptablePeer.h:64: error: 'nsIProgrammingLanguage' has not been declared

/usr/include/xulrunner/stable/nsIServiceManager.h: At global scope:

/usr/include/xulrunner/stable/nsIServiceManager.h:40: warning: 'class nsIServiceManager' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

/usr/include/xulrunner/stable/nsIMemory.h:58: warning: 'class nsIMemory' has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

Source/plugin.cpp: In function 'NPError NS_PluginInitialize()':

Source/plugin.cpp:101: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

make: *** [plugin.o] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2061:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/mnt/raid/tmp-Portage/portage/net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/mnt/raid/tmp-Portage/portage/net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45:

 * 

 * ERROR: net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2061:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/mnt/raid/tmp-Portage/portage/net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/mnt/raid/tmp-Portage/portage/net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45/temp/environment'.

```

iemand een fix hiervoor :s

----------

